# Steroid Literature Banned at the Arnold Fitness Expo



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Steroid Literature Banned at the Arnold Fitness Expo by Millard Baker Once upon a time, the Arnold Fitness Expo was a place where the entire subculture of bodybuilding was on full and uninhibited display. Giant inflatable syringes were floating in the expo halls, steroid books such as Anabolics, Underground Steroid Handbook and World Anabolic Review [...]

*Read More...*


----------

